
R.R. Wilson’s Congressional Testimony – Fermilab Archives - Yossi_Frenkel
http://history.fnal.gov/testimony.html
======
dredmorbius
By way of early Fermilab history, the story of the former Illinois town of
Weston, site of which is now Fermilab:

[https://www.wbez.org/shows/wbez-news/weston-il-how-
nuclear-r...](https://www.wbez.org/shows/wbez-news/weston-il-how-nuclear-
research-and-the-mob-stopped-a-suburb-from-getting-
built/40d50a0c-7682-4805-b9fa-5e705455331b)

------
CurtMonash
Looks lie a physicist's version of G. H. Hardy's "A Mathematician's Apology".

------
lanius
Was that speech entirely off the cuff? It was incredibly eloquent.

